# Got home from the Sub..say Cheese!!



## dauntless (Feb 26, 2011)

Left the Submarine behind for the weekend, time to fire up the UDS and smoke some cheese! Glass is full of some Buffalo Trace and I got some aged xtra sharp, provolone, and some pepperjack over applwood going right now. Figured I would pull at the three hour mark or so.  That is all, not a very interesting post, but it has been awhile so I figured I would say hi!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 26, 2011)

Smoked Cheese = GOOD!

Too bad you gotta wait for the results.

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Dauntless

Thanks for your service and lets see some qview of that smoke!!


----------



## dauntless (Feb 26, 2011)

The 2-3 week wait is so worth it though. I still have some left in the fridge from the last batch, this is just a small batch for my dad. He loves the stuff! Here is a shot I just took real quick.... finished result to follow.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking Good...


----------



## les3176 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good Still waiting for mine...


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks good!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

Man that cheese looks great.. Thank i will have to do me up some cheese thanks for posting..


----------

